# Bionicon Edison Ltd. 3 in L



## trailerjo (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo, biete hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bionicon-Edison-...t_Fahrräder?hash=item2c52eb20b8#ht_917wt_1165
ein klasse All Mountain Fully an, da sich mein Einsatzbereich mehr in Richtung Tour verändert hat. Der Preis ist verhandelbar


----------



## trailerjo (3. Februar 2010)

Neue Verhandlungsbasis ist 1550 â¬ fÃ¼r das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailerjo (6. Februar 2010)

das bike ist immernoch erhältlich.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------

